# Advantage of Turkish shave over standard home wet shave?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A new Turkish barbers has recently opened by me and they offer a shave as one of the treatments they do. Seen a good few people getting them done and wondered if anyone has had one and what advantage does it have over your normal Gillette home shave?Is it worth paying £8 for it?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

If its done properly then yes. It takes quite a while and there is a whole procedure to it from wrapping your face in a warm towel to burning your ear hairs off.

If its just a cutthroat shave then no its not worth it.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Is it the proper Turkish shave with fire and a massage

Or a bog standard cut throat shave ?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

You get a semi with a turkish shave................Nah for me its just having to sit there and have someone else take care of your face and shave you, lazy factor for me I guess. Also the pampered effect of how you feel after it, its def worth £8. I have one thats 20mins away on a good day which stops me going myself.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Apparently your face is baby smooth and you wont need to shave for quite some time

I guess it depends on your facial hair, I can cover my face in milk and the cat will shave me whihc lasts a week


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Go for it mate, the towel treatment is really nice and your skin will benefit from it. Also ask them to put some Kolonya afterwards, it will sting but is beneficial.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

He does the hot towel first and a neck and shoulder massage for a few mins at the end.

Going away the end of the month so will use it as part of my holiday prep, waxed, haircut and Turkish shave!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Apparently your face is baby smooth and you wont need to shave for quite some time
> 
> I guess it depends on your facial hair, I can cover my face in milk and the cat will shave me whihc lasts a week


I had one last time I was in turkey, fire/hot towel/cut throat/threading and still had to shave the next day.

But it is nice to be pampered, my Iranian hairdresser does my hair with a cut throat and threads my eyebrows all for £7.

Oh and careful if you have a cold sore, all the men who had a wet shave in the wedding I went to caught mine !


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> He does the hot towel first and a neck and shoulder massage for a few mins at the end.
> 
> Going away the end of the month so will use it as part of my holiday prep, waxed, haircut and Turkish shave!


Definitely go for it then mate. As mentioned make sure you get the lemon kologne as well at the end.

None close by for me but when I visit friends in york I always get one there with a haircut for £15.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not letting any cvnt other than me near my throat with a razor


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Whats wrong with a standard issue bayonet?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

resten said:


> I'm not letting any cvnt other than me near my throat with a razor


X2


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

if its done properly as said then yea its worth it, i used to get it done once a week, shave/haircut/threading but these days i cba and just do it all myself at home and save 10 quid a week


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> if its done properly as said then yea its worth it, i used to get it done once a week, shave/haircut/threading but these days i cba and just do it all myself at home and save 10 quid a week


Won't be a regular thing, more of a treat really.

Usually get haircut and waxed every 4-5 weeks so may incorporate it then


----------



## harry93 (Jul 26, 2013)

the advantage of a turkish shave is that they use the tradition blade. it gets right close up to your skin, removes dead skin also


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Update

Just been for the shave now and what a mad experience

Started off with the hot foam and then shaved my face, he then repeated the process to get a really close finish.

I then had fire put all around my ears and he trimmed my nose and ears to finish off, also razored my hairline to neaten it up.

Then it was a hot towel over my face for a minute or two and he sprayed something on to it but obviously I couldn't see.

Next was the lemon kolonyas!! Put it over my face then encouraged me to take a deep breath of it, strong stuff!

Next was moisturiser and he proceeded to give my whole face a massage.

To finish, I then had a neck and shoulder/upper back massage.

All in all a great experience and something I will probably get once a month.

Best of all it was only £8 :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Update
> 
> Just been for the shave now and what a mad experience
> 
> ...


Sounds like he was hoping you were going to ask for a happy ending


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

resten said:


> Sounds like he was hoping you were going to ask for a happy ending


Think that was £10 but he can't speak english

Wasn't sure if he was calling me a w4anker or if I wanted one???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> if its done properly as said then yea its worth it, i used to get it done once a week, shave/haircut/threading but these days i cba and just do it all myself at home and save 10 quid a week


Threading? Keeping those eyebrows tame to bring out those pretty eyes mate :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the bic lighter on the ear hairs always cracks me up lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> the bic lighter on the ear hairs always cracks me up lol


This was a proper twirly stick which was dipped in methylated spirit

Not a cheapskate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a treat and a novelty more than a bettter shave. You can get every bit as close a shave at home if you take your time / go twice and have a decent razor.

Ive had two before, one in a grooming salon as part of a present and another before my brothers wedding.

The first one was great....the one for my brothers wedding was in fact done by a turkish fella and it was pathetic, missed loads of bits.

As I said its a treat and a novlety, nothing special


----------

